# Sea fox ttop



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished this one with 2 more powder coated models in backround!
Come see us at our new location!
2120 West Wright Street same road Robs Hitch Center is on
corner Pace and Wright Street
850 554 6172


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Couple of shors under construction.!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pics*

How much would it cost to make a poling platform over the motor on this 17ft Sea pro?


----------

